# harris hawk



## aaron1969

Hello after 41 years of wondering about harris hawks and what it would be like to keeping one.I am thinking of getting a bird to train and keep i am not taking this thought in a hap hazzard way.I have read up on the ins and outs of keeping one and will be going to my first falcon experance next month so i will be asking lots of questions while there .But i was wondering if there are any people on here that keep them also if anyone was around my area bournemouth dorset like i said at beginning of thread i want to do alot of research before getting one many thanks aaron


----------



## hawksport

Harris and a Saker here


----------



## aaron1969

wow what a bird she /he looks so proud dogs not bad either


----------



## deb53

In awe of those pics :001_wub:


----------



## Charley1

what lovely pics of both birds.Done a bit of falconry myself but never owed my own bird helped out with friend's Harris Kai when he's on holiday or go out to fly her


----------



## hawksport

aaron1969 said:


> Hello after 41 years of wondering about harris hawks and what it would be like to keeping one.I am thinking of getting a bird to train and keep i am not taking this thought in a hap hazzard way.I have read up on the ins and outs of keeping one and will be going to my first falcon experance next month so i will be asking lots of questions while there .But i was wondering if there are any people on here that keep them also if anyone was around my area bournemouth dorset like i said at beginning of thread i want to do alot of research before getting one many thanks aaron


Which center are you doing your experience day at?
I have put a deposit down for one of these this year a Gyr/Saker hybid, should get it around the end of August if the breeding goes well


----------



## aaron1969

Hi what a lovely pic. My day will be with forest falconry in new forest .Im trying to sort out a mentor or at least someone to go out with i do not want hands on just want to watch and learn .I did not know how hard it would be to get help in the sport .Have been looking at doing a five day course also there does not seem to be any clubs near me.


----------



## hawksport

You will find it hard to find a mentor now because most people have about finnished flying now untill untill September time


----------



## aaron1969

why do they only fly the bop for so many months i would of thought in the wild birds fly every day ie to hunt sorry to sound stupid but need to ask so i learn


----------



## hawksport

1st Because one of the most important things about hunting is conservation and everything is breeding through spring and summer.
2nd Through spring and summer birds are moulting and growing feathers are easily damaged. A broken feather or 2 won't hurt a wild bird but you should always take pide in the condition of a trained falcon/hawk.
3rd There is too much cover, quarry is hard to see, even harder to get hold of and hawks are easily lost.
4th It gives you a chance to catch up on everything that you have neglected through autum and winter.


----------



## aaron1969

so if i understand it because of new plumage and the birds weight you do not fly the bird not even on a lure?sorry to keep on but knowledge is power lol


----------



## aaron1969

also what books do you recommend for a beginner:thumb up:


----------



## hawksport

aaron1969 said:


> so if i understand it because of new plumage and the birds weight you do not fly the bird not even on a lure?sorry to keep on but knowledge is power lol


Some fly through the moult esp people doing demos. I wouldn't. If you do you run the risk of fret marks in new growing feathers that will then break and need imping. You will also slow the moult down if you keep the bird at flying weight.



aaron1969 said:


> also what books do you recommend for a beginner:thumb up:


Jemima Parry Jones Training Birds of Prey
Martin Hollinshead The complete Rabbit and Hare Hawk
Those two will show you how wide apart opinions on everything related to falconry are.
Got to shoot off to dog training now, speak to you later


----------



## aaron1969

Thanks very much will be looking for the books at weekend .Will be back soon to ask more once i read thanks again Aaron


----------



## hawksport

When I collect this new falcon later in the year I'm going to do a diary on here from collection through the training, fitness work and up to entering. It won't be a how to guide but will give an idea of what is involved in basic and weight management, training methods and the commitment needed for those that are interested. I might even do a break down of the costs involved


----------



## aaron1969

That would be great are u on iff site as well ?Just thought you were a mod on there?


----------



## hawksport

I do go on the IFF now and then but it gets rough in there . One of the mods from there comes on here and there are a couple of others that are on both.


----------



## aaron1969

got my falconry book by glasier.I have a lot to learn lol.I got an invite for sunday to go and watch at mere falconry cant wait


----------



## hawksport

You know Phillip Glasier was JPJ father?


----------



## aaron1969

you lostme there lol??


----------



## aaron1969

hawksport said:


> Phillip Glasier Was the father of Jemima Parry Jones who's book I recommended.


AHH i see thank you for that more reading ahead lol .Have got some voluntary work down at mere down falconry so hopefully get some hands on as well went down there last weekend and we took two h/h out for a walk lovely site being followed by them then getting them to come to fist was superb


----------



## AnimalLoverSian

stunning pics!
My dad wants to own a bird of prey, but as long as my rabbit lives he will not get one 
But I do despratly want one aswell, we have loads of space and they are so beautiful


----------

